# Newbie saying "Hi"



## MartyMcFly (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Have been interested in coffee for a couple of years. Just the basic making espresso, cappuccino etc. Have an Izzo Vivi machine and Mazzer Mini grinder. Hoping that being a member of this forum will give me some ideas and tips to improve what I do and to maybe try new stuff!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum, this is a fantastic place to learn new stuff, have fun


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, second that. You'll pick up loads of useful info and advice on the forum. Welcome.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome mate, good set up too!


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------

